
Show HN: UMAP Visualisation on Data as Audio - qmmmur
Hi HN,<p>In a time where I was testing a number of dimensionality redcution algorithms there was a post here that exposed the UMAP technique to me.<p>Using three.js I created an interactive visualisation for my data which is based on analysing audio features of data that is forced into an audio format.<p>Be warned, the sounds might be harsh to some ears!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;webgl-experiments.onrender.com&#x2F;src&#x2F;interactive_scatter.html
======
ajflores1604
I've been exploring a very similar concept over the past month or so. Started
with general dimensionality reduction using pca and t-sne for visualizing a
bbc news article dataset (doc2vec from spacy), and then had the idea of
visualizing music samples visually in order to save producers from sample pack
folder hell. Been learning about mfcc and playing around with the general
visualization concepts since then. Idk if you've come across this already

[http://doc.gold.ac.uk/~lfedd001/three/demo.html](http://doc.gold.ac.uk/~lfedd001/three/demo.html)

also uses threejs.

Feel free to reach out to me if you want to swap notes, this is definitely
something I have lots of thoughts on. My email is in my profile description,
not sure if it's frowned upon to post it here in thread.

